# Wheel Steering



## cmlambpsi (Jul 7, 2000)

I am looking for a new wheel for my boat - I have checked with Edson (which offers suitable options...) but I would like to see if there are any other companies which offer lightweight racing wheels that I might be able to consider - 

What other companies can I look at?

Chris


----------



## wwilson (Jul 7, 2000)

Try Whitlock at

http://www.whitlocksteering.com/

wlw


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

look into the edson cdi system cdi it is a very simple rack and pinion system with 4 moving parts. love mine
eric


----------

